# Unterschied? Beides Attribut oder nicht?



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
was ist denn hier der Unterschied zwischen den beiden codes?

Ist das hier eine Attirbut?
[XML] <zeitplan zeit="13:00 Uhr"></zeitplan>[/XML]

Das hier ist dann ein ganz normales Element?
[XML] <zeitplan>13:00 Uhr</zeitplan>[/XML]

Stimmen meine Aussagen?


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

Das sind beides Elemente ?!
Das erste hat halt ein Attribut zeit="...." das zweite Element hat halt keins.

Attribute sind eig. nur Zusatzinformationen für das Element-Tag, so ne art Meta-Info also.(alleine gibts die nicht  )


----------



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Das sind beides Elemente ?!
> Das erste hat halt ein Attribut zeit="...." das zweite Element hat halt keins.
> 
> Attribute sind eig. nur Zusatzinformationen für das Element-Tag, so ne art Meta-Info also.(alleine gibts die nicht  )



upps stimmt. Beide sind Elemente. Sorry:lol:


----------

